# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  What to take whie on cycle to protect liver and kidneys? How to keep cholesterol low

## Dorian_Gray

Hey

Just curious as to whether there is anything i can take to help protect liver and kidneys during a cycle - more specifically dbol or stan (amongst other injectables such as npp and test prop).

I have milk thistle but am not convinced this is effective? Are there prescription medications available?

Would be nice to take all the necessary precautions before hitting a cycle.

Keen for a 400mg npp + 210 mg dbol per week cycle for six weeks - contemplating adding 200mg per week test prop as well because everyone is telling me every cycle needs test - I'm also not convinced of this????

I have Nolva on hand however if i feel any symptoms of gyno i will demand letrozole from my dr incase it's caused by the npp.

So now the only issue left is kidney, liver and cholesterol medication. Any recommendations as to what to take?

And can i take proscar while on the gear???

Cheers fellas.

----------


## sassbs11

why are you convinced milk thistle isnt effective? why are you also not convinced every cycle needs test?

----------


## Dorian_Gray

Because I have seen people get fantastic results from just using npp and dbol . I also believe that as a first timer it is not necessary to use multiple types of hormones. Stick with one ore two basics, i have seen results this way, and it is safer and cheaper (keep in mind none of my friends want to be body builders - one wants to be a model and others are athletes).

A sports scientist friend of mine said that studies have shown no real benefits from using milk thistle.

However, I AM NOT an authority on this matter, i am very new to it al, so if i am wrong, please correct me and if you have answers to my original question, please post them.

Thank you kindly.

----------


## whiteronniewannabe

^ I whole heartedly agree that test is not desired by everyone, although as you gain experience with anabolics then this will become the apparent 1st choice. I myself will run my first test cycle in two months time!

I hav run dbol only and milk thistle, imo helped alot. I had a fried who did the same and didnt use milk thistle with disasterous effects

----------


## DarkMortal

Would Milk Thistle Capsules and Liquid Extract work the same? With the pills how many would you take? 1 or 2 250mg Capsule a day?

----------


## Blackster1975

Ive read somewhere a supplement called Liv52 is supposed to be better than milk thistle, but milk thistle is a good additive to any cycle that contains orals also, and that drinking a gallon or more water every day is also beneficial.

----------


## DarkMortal

So take one or two pills of milk thistle a day during your cycle? Or just when you are hurting?

----------


## deja vu

good to know.

----------


## fizler

> Ive read somewhere a supplement called Liv52 is supposed to be better than milk thistle, but milk thistle is a good additive to any cycle that contains orals also, and that drinking a gallon or more water every day is also beneficial.


liv52 is better, but not available in all places. if you can't get it take milk t. 




> So take one or two pills of milk thistle a day during your cycle? Or just when you are hurting?


if you do any sort of drinking, i'd take it. I take 250mg a day and 500 when taking orals or when I am on cycles. It helps kick out the bad shit.

----------


## Steroidman99

Phospholipoproteins are clearly superior to milk thisle. However, one thing that I would need to clarify is, if liver protection doesn't diminish gains from oral steroids ?

----------


## Kibble

Liv52
Synthergine
Liver Longer
NAC
Milk Thistle
Alpha Lipoic Acid
TUDCA(Also in Liver Longer)
Hawthorne Berry
Celery Seed Extract

^Liver and Blood Pressure support

----------


## Kibble

> liv52 is better, but not available in all places. if you can't get it take milk t. 
> 
> 
> 
> *if you do any sort of drinking*, i'd take it. I take 250mg a day and 500 when taking orals or when I am on cycles. It helps kick out the bad shit.


I know this is old... but you should not drink on cycle. For one, it will lower your testosterone . For two, it adds additional stress to your liver. "If you are drinking", you need to stop your cycle anyway. Stick with creatine and protein

----------


## terraj

I remember reading that Milk Thistle is best taken several weeks or longer *proir* to the cycle and then again after the cycle.

Liv 52 can be purchased online and should be ran with the oral.

----------


## fizler

> I know this is old... but you should not drink on cycle. For one, it will lower your testosterone. For two, it adds additional stress to your liver. "If you are drinking", you need to stop your cycle anyway. Stick with creatine and protein


I completely agree that drinking on cycles is a big no no and if your running gear, you shouldn't be drinking much if anything at all. I was trying to point that out to all the 165lb gym rats who workout, take steroids , don't eat right or lift and go out thursday/friday/sat and get wasted. 




> I remember reading that Milk Thistle is best taken several weeks or longer *proir* to the cycle and then again after the cycle.
> 
> Liv 52 can be purchased online and should be ran with the oral.


this ^^

----------


## carbo

I'm taking essentiale forte. Readily available at pharmacy.

----------

